# Automator et changement d'icône



## patflash (1 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Je désire réaliser avec automator un script permettant de changer l'icône d'un disque dur en le copiant à partir d'un autre... Mais comment faire?
Je m'explique, je viens de me payer SuperDuper! dans le but de cloner mon DD vers une partition d'un DD externe... Lorsque SuperDuper! a fini l'opération, il attribue au DD externe clone l'icône du disque d'origine... Ce qui est en sois normal mais énervant.
Je dois donc après chaque clonage réattribuer le bon icône au DD cible (le clone)
Mais comme je réalise un clone tous les jours, j'en ai un peu marre de devoir faire cette opération.
J'ai pu voir dans les options de SuperDuper! qu'il y a moyen d'exécuter un script shell après clonage...
En espérant avoir été clair!
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Captain_X (1 Septembre 2007)

quel inter&#234;t de cloner TOUT &#224; chaque fois  tu le fait une fois et apr&#232;s tu copies uniquement les fichiers modifi&#233;s .... ca te change pas ton ic&#244;ne comme ca... et tu gagnes un temps fou pour un r&#233;sultat similaire.


----------



## patflash (1 Septembre 2007)

C'est ce que je fais, je ne copie que les fichiers modifiés mais il me change l'icône!
Disons plutôt que je fais un "Smart Update Clone From..."
Est-ce que faire un "Copy newer files from..." suffit pour faire un bon backup et garder l'icône?
Quelle est la différence entre les deux options?
Il y a encore l'option "Copy different files from..." et celle-là, à quoi sert-elle?
Donc quelle est la meilleure méthode pour cloner un disque en dehors de l'option "Erase, then copy files from..."?

J'ai le sentiment que la meilleure option est "Smart Update Clone From..." mais elle me change mon icône


----------



## Captain_X (1 Septembre 2007)

je sais pas j'utilise rsync


----------



## patflash (2 Septembre 2007)

Je me permets un petit up 
Y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui a une idée sur la manière de procéder?


----------



## patflash (3 Septembre 2007)

J'ai trouvé ceci sur le forum de SuperDuper! Mais, je ne comprends pas bien l'anglais...
Je pense que la solution se trouve là mais sur ce coup, j'ai un max besoin de vous!
D'avance merci.



> Originally Posted by *MarkUK*
> 
> 
> _I have a pre-script and post-script which run an automator action:
> ...


----------

